# good day to smoke cheese



## redneck5236 (Dec 14, 2019)

well doing another cheese smoke for the holidays ! about ten pounds of mixed variteys and some peparoni ! my neighbor will bring over another five pounds and peparoni ! I always call my neighbor when I fire up the smoker weather I am cold smoking or hot smoking ! he always brings something over ! well today may be the last time ! a month or so ago his father called me and wanted to know what smoker I have says his son loves it ! so on Christmas day my neighbor will be getting his own mes 40 from his father ! I will be sure to tell him about this wonderfull forum and its wealth of knowledge !


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 14, 2019)

nice, a full smoker is a happy smoker. looks good


----------



## Steve H (Dec 14, 2019)

Smoked pepperoni eh? I never gave that a thought. How does that come out?


----------



## redneck5236 (Dec 14, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Smoked pepperoni eh? I never gave that a thought. How does that come out?


smoked pepparoni is awesome never had it till I moved to this area when I first moved here 8 years ago ! everybody up here seems to have smoked cheese and pepparoni at Christmas ! there is a guy up the road with a big block smoke house he takes orders for cheese and pepparoni ! we use to buy it now I do it myself and for her family ! I found splitting the pepparoni in half gets a better smoke flavor !


----------



## Steve H (Dec 14, 2019)

redneck5236 said:


> smoked pepparoni is awesome never had it till I moved to this area when I first moved here 8 years ago ! everybody up here seems to have smoked cheese and pepparoni at Christmas ! there is a guy up the road with a big block smoke house he takes orders for cheese and pepparoni ! we use to buy it now I do it myself and for her family ! I found splitting the pepparoni in half gets a better smoke flavor !



I'm going to do this with my next batch of cheese. What smoke do you use. And how long do you smoke it?


----------



## redneck5236 (Dec 14, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I'm going to do this with my next batch of cheese. What smoke do you use. And how long do you smoke it?


well my favorite chips are jack daniels or apple ! I have also soaked and dried apple chips soaked in jim beam apple bourbon ! its awesome ! but a lot of times depending on what I have I will mix apple hickory and cherry ! I do a lot of wood chip expirimating ! I made smoked chicken that I soaked in apple juice with a touch of apple bourbon and apple bourbon chips ! it was awesome ! definetly a keeper recipe!


----------



## redneck5236 (Dec 14, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I'm going to do this with my next batch of cheese. What smoke do you use. And how long do you smoke it?


as far as time wise I smoke the cheese and pepparoni for about three hours try to keep at about 70 dgrees by cycling the mes off and on  depending on weather ! take the cheese out then smoke pepparoni another hour with a temp about 90 t0 100 degrees !


----------



## Steve H (Dec 14, 2019)

redneck5236 said:


> as far as time wise I smoke the cheese and pepparoni for about three hours try to keep at about 70 dgrees by cycling the mes off and on  depending on weather ! take the cheese out then smoke pepparoni another hour with a temp about 90 t0 100 degrees !



Cool! Thank you. This will be my next project.


----------



## redneck5236 (Dec 14, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Cool! Thank you. This will be my next project.


your welcome ! and I think you will enjoy it !


----------



## redneck5236 (Dec 14, 2019)

where is Newark new York at ? we run four wheelers all summer long with a great bunch of guys from the buffalo area?


----------



## Steve H (Dec 14, 2019)

redneck5236 said:


> where is Newark new York at ? we run four wheelers all summer long with a great bunch of guys from the buffalo area?


 I'm about 90 miles from Buffalo. Between Rochester and Syracuse.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 15, 2019)

RN5236, Enjoy your smoked goodies !


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2019)

Excellent!
Gonna try the pepperoni!
Al


----------



## creek bottom (Dec 16, 2019)

Awesome! I like the pepperoni idea too, never tried that... Have to give it a whirl...


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 16, 2019)

Love smoking cheese. It's addicting! Nice job!
HAWG


----------

